# colebrook golden harrisonburg va



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Whoever you choose, make sure you see all the health clearances. At the top of the page, you will find a puppy buyers fact checker on what to look for.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't know the breeder. Will just repeat what Carol said. Read the stickies at the top of the breeder/puppy page. Make sure you see all clearances. Done by the proper officials. Clearances for several generations! Look up the pedigree on K9data.com as well for more information. All you need is the official AKC name.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF! :wave:
I do not have a pup from this breeder. If that is all the info you are looking for don't read any further.

A quick look at their website and check of a couple of their dogs does not set well with me. The current litter they are advertising the dam was under 2 years of age and thus does/can not have a hip clearances. It does not appear they do elbow clearances (except one prelim on one dog)on any of their dogs which has been a pretty standard clearance for the past 10 years. If you state on your home page 
"All our breeding stock at Colebrookis OFA cleared for hip and elbow dysplasia" 
then ALL your breeding stock should have these clearances BEFORE a dog/bitch is bred. If you want to talk the talk you need to walk the walk in my opinion. 
Not a place I would recommend for a pup.


----------



## JSR_813 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Colebrook*

I know this is an old thread....but, I am considering Colebrook right now (for an April, 2011, litter). I haven't called them yet to ask specific questions. I took a look at their website -- they provide links to the Pedigree of both Sire and Dam. Both look good (even going back a few generations, all the Sires and Dams are registered for hips, eyes, and elbows).

Seems like a good place but, again, I have not called to ask any specifics or the asking price. 

This will be our first puppy of ANY breed! A LOT to absorb -- a little overwhelming.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

JSR_813 said:


> I know this is an old thread....but, I am considering Colebrook right now (for an April, 2011, litter). I haven't called them yet to ask specific questions. I took a look at their website -- they provide links to the Pedigree of both Sire and Dam. Both look good (even going back a few generations, all the Sires and Dams are registered for hips, eyes, and elbows).
> 
> Seems like a good place but, again, I have not called to ask any specifics or the asking price.
> 
> This will be our first puppy of ANY breed! A LOT to absorb -- a little overwhelming.


I didn't get a chance to really search, but is the sire Brody?

I didn't see a CERF clearance in the OFA database, but it doesn't mean it isn't there. Make sure that eye clearances have been done yearly for the sire and the dam. Pigmentary uveitis is becoming a big problem in our breed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

On the K9 data website, a number of the Colebrook dogs are listed as OFA thyroid clear. Unless you send the sample with the proper paperwork and on ice to MSU, it is NOT an OFA thyroid clearance. Plus Carley's eye clearance is from 2008. And my biggest pet peeve are the practitioner cardiac clearances... they were not done by a veterinary cardiologist. I think you could probably find a breeder has the proper clearances.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I didn't get a chance to really search, but is the sire Brody?
> 
> I didn't see a CERF clearance in the OFA database, but it doesn't mean it isn't there. Make sure that eye clearances have been done yearly for the sire and the dam. Pigmentary uveitis is becoming a big problem in our breed.



Checking Brody's CERF number as listed on k9data pulls him up as having CERFed in 2009. The OFA and CERF databases have two different AKC #s for him so that is why it does not show up on the OFA website.
I agree hearts should be done by a specialist. Eyes should also be done every year. The big push, although it has always been required, to do yearly eye exams is happening as we speak. A year from now it will be a HUGE red flag if not done. 
So as I started above I would not consider a dog from this breeder for myself, but there are some good points for this breeder.


----------



## JSR_813 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sire is Brody
Dam is Carley

You're right -- I did not see a CERF for each year. I thought I had dug deep enough.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Never mind a cardiologist never listens to their hearts. If I were lazy and cheap, all of my dogs would have practitioner cardiac clearances.


----------



## JSR_813 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sally's Mom! That was a very helpful remark.


----------



## woodsidequeen (Jul 5, 2010)

*Don't see any memberhips*

I don't see that this breeder belongs to the Golden Retriever Club of America or local clubs. What do you make of that?
And most of her current dogs are bred with Gold Rush dogs.


----------



## Goldengolden (Mar 13, 2020)

We bought a puppy from this breeder and it was not a good experience at all. Really it was our worst nightmare. I do not recommend Colebrook.


----------



## Golden148 (Apr 14, 2020)

I purchased my golden from Colebrook golden retrievers and it was the worst experience. He was diagnosed with SAS and moderate aortic insufficiency and the breeder was defensive that she's never had puppies with anything more than an innocent murmur. Turns out she was aware of another dog with SAS and still chose to breed those parents again. She's breeding dogs underage and with improper clearances. Please avoid this breeder at all costs!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Just say NO to breeders who don't do cardiologist exams and don't appear to maintain current eye exams.


----------



## unc8 (Jun 19, 2020)

I would not recommend this breeder


----------



## KgirlNrva (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi...Can I get more info on this breeder? Some of these reviews worry me. Tina seems so nice and her dogs go through testing. I guess i’m
Just not experienced...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

"At Colebrook, we only breed Goldens that have a strong champion line and a solid background of health certifications of at least five generations. " 
Stretching.. 
Tipsy- practitioner heart clearance. That's not anywhere close to adequate. No eyes on OFA. 
And certainly not 5 gen of full clearances, since her own dam did not pass elbows. 
Teagan - nothing on OFA
Brooklyn- nothing on OFA and not 5 gen of clearances on bitch side (I didn't check sire side)
Paisley- ditto

If you will tell us who proposed sire and dam are, it'd be easier to evaluate the breeding that is planned. But as of this minute, the website has stretches on the claims made.


----------



## Golden148 (Apr 14, 2020)

KgirlNrva said:


> Hi...I just put a deposit down on a puppy for April. Can I get more info on this breeder? Some of these reviews worry me. Tina seems so nice and her dogs go through testing. I guess i’m
> Just not experienced...


Tina seems nice until an issue pops up, then she is the nastiest person I've met. She's sent threatening messages to numerous people who question anything about her breeding practices. Also, I've seen way too many health problems in her puppies that I would strongly recommend to find a more reputable breeder who cares about their goldens. 

Also, if you're on Facebook, join the group "Golden Retriever Breeders of VA Reviews." There's a lot of information on Colebrook in there


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I would never buy a puppy from her. Gilley is a 1/2 sib of my boy and was bred many times right after his 1st birthday, so without final clearances. Several over issues popped up in other siblings (cardiac and ortho) so continuing to breed him without proper clearances is risky at best.

Last I checked most of her dogs were missing clearances. The way she organizes the waitlist, the puppy picks and puppy pick-ups make it clear to me that she is most concerned with selling puppies. Add to that the number of litters she has in a year....


----------



## formydawgs (Jun 19, 2020)

KgirlNrva said:


> Hi...Can I get more info on this breeder? Some of these reviews worry me. Tina seems so nice and her dogs go through testing. I guess i’m
> Just not experienced...


All the reviews here are spot on. Tina is great until she's not. If your dog ever has any health issues you will be treated like it's your fault and you will not get any support from her. All her dogs do NOT have all of their clearances. Tipsy failed her eye OFA and she's been bred numerous times. She calls herself a hobby breeder but has over 15 goldens living outside in kennels, that's not a hobby breeder. The only champion blood her dogs have in them that I know of is from the sire Bentley and he passed away 2 years ago and he wasn't a Colebrook dog. She tells a good story and wants you to believe she's a good breeder but good breeders don't cut corners, period.


----------

